# I Am Airtel GPRS KILLER



## expertno.1 (Dec 9, 2007)

just only 37 days passed i had formatted ma n70 and made airtel gprs active............but see below , the received data status............airtel ki to watt laga di in kuch dino mein ............


*img153.imageshack.us/img153/2128/scr000010ga6.jpg


to aaapne kuch kiya kya ?


Thanks 
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 10, 2007)

What did you do???
Tell me tooooo...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

that definitely can't be real. How the hell can you do it? Is this image GIMPed or PhotoShoped?


----------



## blueshift (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess it is photoshoped..


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Man , its true and not photoshoped , see the pic , i loaded lots of pics , videos , apps , mp3 and all . Airtel people must be aware of me , muhahahaha .


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's unbeliveable...15GB datatrasnfer on Airtel GPRS???What a funny..


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2007)

What did you do in these 37 days?Downloaded all the internet.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

Plz tell us.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 10, 2007)

15GB *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif on Airtel GPRS???
what's your download speed?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
aur mobile kya pura din pc se chipka rehta hai ??


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> 15GB *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif on Airtel GPRS???
> what's your download speed?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
> aur mobile kya pura din pc se chipka rehta hai ??



I get speeds of 6 KB/s on daytime average and  7-8 on Night Times . 

There is no need to paste mobile with pc......i can download a single file of 900 mb in ma mobile using Fget........so no need of pc.......

i don only night time download as if i do in day time the phone will be busy......

SO GOT IT !!!!!!

in 37 dino mein.......hmmmmmmmmm

see the pic and the songs being played......u can understand......what i did.....i love music (rock) .


subah ka time ....so speed not so constant.........
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/5390/48001535ew8.jpg


will post fget speeds too.......wait

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2007)

itna toh main mtnl ke 2mbps wale NU me DL nahi karta   
yaar mobile phuk jaayega band bhi kar diya karo


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> itna toh main mtnl ke 2mbps wale NU me DL nahi karta
> yaar mobile phuk jaayega band bhi kar diya karo



phuk jaaaayega ????????

will ma N70 burst ? lol 

ma mobile doesn't gets heated........i have touched it even after continuous 7 hrs download..........just make sure to keep your mobile in vertical position so that heat may escape ......(even i have crytal cover on it )


Rs 250 mein 15 gb ....hahahahaha better for download freaks like me........


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2007)

Good.Now even i am thinking of downloading stuff.
@Expert no 1 - Is Fget available for s60 v3?Where can i get it?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Good.Now even i am thinking of downloading stuff.
> @Expert no 1 - Is Fget available for s60 v3?Where can i get it?



Dude i have fget for s60 v2 

dont think if there is one for v3

use opera instead.....

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 10, 2007)

are mere choto bhaiya! sab jagah airtel ka gprs nahi kaam karta is speed me in bangalore havin edge i hardly get speeds over 3-4 kb/s


----------



## Pathik (Dec 10, 2007)

this isnt fake.. the speeds in mumbai suck now but i had done 22 gb in a month on my qd (non edge) abt 2 years back..
btw for os9.1 get DVget


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> are mere choto bhaiya! sab jagah airtel ka gprs nahi kaam karta is speed me in bangalore havin edge i hardly get speeds over 3-4 kb/s



So you dont have EDGE enabled phone 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## eggman (Dec 10, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> So you dont have EDGE enabled phone
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


But I have.He used mine


----------



## krazzy (Dec 10, 2007)

I used to download 5-6 Gb on MO in one month. Now with NOP with only 3mb download limit, i've only downloaded 1.8Gb in two months. Btw i get max. 19 KBps on my phone with NOP.


----------



## azzu (Dec 10, 2007)

Iam a regular Mo user and i dowload data of 1gb per month usin my Old nokia 6021 and i get speed of 4-5 KBps iam happy


----------



## Pathik (Dec 10, 2007)

Yup i also get around 15-16 kBps dl speed on my e50 with NOP.


----------



## azzu (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ thats insane 15-16 Kilobytes wow


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Yup i also get around 15-16 kBps dl speed on my e50 with NOP.



dude which handset and where do ya live including your local region ?



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## blueshift (Dec 10, 2007)

I too sometimes get above 15KBps.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 10, 2007)

During the day its slow. Just goes upto max. 12-15 KBps. But when i use it early morning at around 5:30 a.m. it goes all the way upto 19 KBps. I have W710i which is a Class 10 EDGE handset.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> During the day its slow. Just goes upto max. 12-15 KBps. But when i use it early morning at around 5:30 a.m. it goes all the way upto 19 KBps. I have W710i which is a Class 10 EDGE handset.



Dude i asked your location 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 10, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Yup i also get around 15-16 kBps dl speed on my e50 with NOP.



Totally... I love the speeds on my E50. Coupled with Airtel's 99 / month unlimited plan..... aha, what a combo 

I still get 15kBps-21kBps


----------



## arunks (Dec 10, 2007)

expertno.1 can u pplz explain in detail how to do that ..downloading huge with airtel gprs.. i have also n70..

plz tell me how can i use it for downloading such huge

i m wating for ur reply
thancx in advacne


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> expertno.1 can u pplz explain in detail how to do that ..downloading huge with airtel gprs.. i have also n70..
> 
> plz tell me how can i use it for downloading such huge
> 
> ...



Dude...........

Just connect ur phone to pc via bluetooth and use it ...............but download only in night time as in day tiem the call will be uanble to come .....or the phone's status will be busy or "out of network" .

from 11 pm to 10 am ..the speeds are 7-8 KB/s

so u can load 270+ mb in that time..........

use IDM for que downloading
add many files and set to que ..make sure to check the "1" file per download ...as downloading 2 files or more at one time in gprs doesn't helps rather the data is wasted ........

so understood ?


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## arunks (Dec 10, 2007)

hey but what abt the battery of mobile.... do u put ur mobile on charger the whole night.. and what abt computer ..? do u put ur computer in on mode the whole night???????

this is mere wastage of electricity.....and the full night working of mobile with computer is not recommended by some people..

U havnot told abt the method of downloading directly in mobile phone instead of pc..

plz elaborate


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 10, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> But I have.He used mine


thanks dude for supportin!!!


mera bhai mere ko hi ullu banata hai??? wo bhi pure forum ke samne!!!!


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 11, 2007)

i will try this FGET from tommorrow with a BSNL Unlimited GPRS connection , 

ab dekhta hoon main kitna download kar sakta hoon
,

yaar kya mobile main torrent se bhi download kar sakte hain ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> i will try this FGET from tommorrow with a BSNL Unlimited GPRS connection ,
> 
> ab dekhta hoon main kitna download kar sakta hoon
> ,
> ...



Yep .........

1. use SYMTORRENT to load from torrents
2. use FGET to get files one by one ..large files
3. use UCWEB browser for downloading a lot of files in mobile in que.....

and 

since ma battery is 1 year old......no problem in keepoing it in continuous charge whole night........
and who told not to connect comp with mobile whole night ?

see the pic.......waise ......see time in whcih graphs are low that are browsing time/online radio playing time download  

speed was slow today 

*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/untitled3.JPG


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 11, 2007)

even i dl abt 2-3GB/mnth on my 3-4kBps gprs only using it frm 6pm to 5am.i've connected only for 1 day 2day from 8pm and i've already dled 43mb.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> thanks dude for supportin!!!
> 
> 
> mera bhai mere ko hi ullu banata hai??? wo bhi pure forum ke samne!!!!


its not possible to get 3-4 on EDGE until u r not in EDGE area / have weak signal.....or mobile phone is faulty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## krazzy (Dec 11, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> Dude i asked your location
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Its Mumbai. Its written right below my avatar.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 11, 2007)

@expertno1. 
Can we use those software on s40 phone?


----------



## Pat (Dec 11, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Totally... I love the speeds on my E50. Coupled with Airtel's 99 / month unlimited plan..... aha, what a combo
> 
> I still get 15kBps-21kBps


 
which plan are you talking about ? NOP or MO ? coz NOP is cheaper than it and MO is more expensive than it!


----------



## almighty (Dec 11, 2007)

Bhai u r one step behind me 
heh
And yes this is only 58 days usage

*i18.tinypic.com/6og3tpv.jpg

*i9.tinypic.com/71cygl3.jpg


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 11, 2007)

man.. amazing.. btw, does one need *MULTI CHANNEL support for this *


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 11, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> Bhai u r one step behind me
> heh
> And yes this is only 58 days usage
> 
> ...



 Sher ke upar Sava Sher hota hai


----------



## arunks (Dec 11, 2007)

wao gud yaar..
can u share ur secret of using it


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Sher ke upar Sava *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/edit.gifSher hota hai



dude he is on EDGE network.......and i am on simple GPRS network

the reason he is geeting 12-13 KB/s speed is that
1. he is on edge network
2. he is using 3230........which has max speed of 117 kbps even on EDGE
3. if he uses N70 there ...he will get......24-25 KB/s



if i had EDGE network here .............it would be 100+gb in 58 days 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> its not possible to get 3-4 on EDGE until u r not in EDGE area / have weak signal.....or mobile phone is faulty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and here is the pic for good graph !
> 
> ...


abe maharajaji  jara bangalore aaeye aur apna ye record bana kar dikhaye!!!!!

i used nokia3110(bought by our father here) for 4-5 days n speed was lik 4-5kb/s only n IT HAS EDGE.  airtel gprs speed in bangalore is very less


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> abe maharajaji  jara bangalore aaeye aur apna ye record bana kar dikhaye!!!!!
> 
> i used nokia3110(bought by our father here) for 4-5 days n speed was lik 4-5kb/s only n IT HAS EDGE.  airtel gprs speed in bangalore is very less



dude how much time will i ask you........
how are you sure that you are in a EDGE area ? 

tell me


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Dec 11, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> dude he is on EDGE network.......and i am on simple GPRS network
> 
> the reason he is geeting 12-13 KB/s speed is that
> 1. he is on edge network
> ...



Buddy Bihar/jharkhand airtel dont have EDGE 
and i ve n70 too and i tried with that but got only 10-11 kBps

and if u want to confirm abt EDGE in Bihar/jharkhand 
call customer care or write a mail to 121@airtelindia.co.in

they will tell u dere is no EDGE

even other airtel user in my area is not getting that much speed 

and one more thing if i ve edge network
the network symbol become "E" but i see only "G"


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> Buddy Bihar/jharkhand airtel dont have EDGE
> and i ve n70 too and i tried with that but got only 10-11 kBps
> 
> and if u want to confirm abt EDGE in Bihar/jharkhand
> ...


Dude .....
Gaya , Patna and some other regions have EDGE ......

CC people dont know anything ...they are fool in GPRS knowledge.....

simple gprs has speed varying from

48-70.......kbps

so there is no any practical proof of getting speeds above it........thats it. !!

speeds above 70 kbps in simple GPRS is impossible..........

consider some facts and figures bro !



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Dec 11, 2007)

I know cc ppl are fool 
but is Nodal a fool too ????????


patna gaya jsr and ranchi are under test 
from last 1 yr

when they give edge they change dere rental from 249 to 499 or something

i dont need to proof anything 
i am getting that much speed and i am happy


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> I know cc ppl are fool
> but is Nodal a fool too ????????
> 
> 
> ...



yep you would be happy to get EDGE only yourself...........


but simple gprs cannot provide that much speeds.....
see here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Packet_Radio_Service

and if u r getting that much speeds...it is damn sure that u r in EDGE network....or..............there is something wrong with your Bandwidth monitor........


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> dude how much time will i ask you........
> how are you sure that you are in a EDGE area ?
> 
> tell me
> ...


are munnaji  AGAR MOBILE 'E' DIKHAEGA TO USKA MATLAB EDGE HI HOTA HAI NA!!!!


----------



## almighty (Dec 11, 2007)

@Expertno.1

If i am under EDGE why I get "G" sign instead of "E"??????
and do u think Nodal officer is also fool like cc ppl?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> @Expertno.1
> 
> If i am under EDGE why I get "G" sign instead of "E"??????
> and do u think Nodal officer is also fool like cc ppl?


thats the problem in ur 3230 

might be Nodal too....consultate [SIZE=-1]Appellate* officer

and 

keep the limitations of science in your mind dude !
*[/SIZE] 
@fun2sh

then its damn sure..............airtel has restricted ur speeds in EDGE there 
call cc and ask them.bro


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Dec 11, 2007)

ohhh my 3230 has problem
but my both 3230 has problem strange 
hehe
but what abt other cell which i used ?
like 70 and 72
and 5700 too


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> ohhh my 3230 has problem
> but my both 3230 has problem strange
> hehe
> but what abt other cell which i used ?
> ...



ok bhai.......all r fine but.......dont u have common sense (no offence) that ur mobile can't overpass the technology of science ? think bhai........technology has limitations .......


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Dec 11, 2007)

Bro
I know something is wrong dere
but that fault is boon for me 

may be some fault in my network, but i pray that this fault become permamnent for all airtel gprs users 

bro u know i get this speed only at my home
not at other place


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*thank you very much for praying.......kaaas i also get ur speeds 

but i will get that speeds......sure if i would have EDGE here (dont debate agin bhai  )

*


			
				almighty said:
			
		

> bro u know i get this speed only at my home
> not at other place





dude show me ur speed screenshot in ur mobile connection manager .....please.....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1
*

*


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

are i even got speed of 10-15 kb/s but only for sometime. avg speed was just 4-5 kb/s


----------



## almighty (Dec 11, 2007)

*i6.tinypic.com/7yn3yi9.jpg
*i7.tinypic.com/6ypfwqu.jpg

ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## Garbage (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is the link to download FGet 0.7
I've Nokia 7610 and I'm able to install and use it...

*rapidshare.com/files/75827945/FGet_v0.7_S60.rar.html


----------



## Pathik (Dec 11, 2007)

UCWEB sucks for the sole reason that it ll make a new connection to the server after every 200 kb.. But it is the only option we NOP users have.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> *i6.tinypic.com/7yn3yi9.jpg
> *i7.tinypic.com/6ypfwqu.jpg
> 
> ANYTHING ELSE



u on EDGE  


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 11, 2007)

I used it constantly nonstop for like 7-8 months...

Although my cell W810i didnt record it in MB,GB... everytime it exceeded its counter it used to reset at 0..

Well i use to download 1 GB/day


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 11, 2007)

Wait it cant be real.
May be some software bug..
Dude no way,

No way
No way No way No way No way No way No way No way No way No way No way No way ....


:$






I am going mad


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ why why ?


----------



## timemachine (Dec 11, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> ok bhai.......all r fine but.......dont u have common sense (no offence) that ur mobile can't overpass the technology of science ? think bhai........technology has limitations .......
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Hello,

I would like to tell you that technology fools technology. You can take Hyperthreading as an example( if you know what it is)

Go get some information on QoS packet scheduler and some protocols like RSVP or Diffserv. Tweaking them might do what he thinks of.

Let me explain you. Apply some common sense on this

MS operating systems or any other operaing system reserves bandwidth for itself, for different purposes. I do not think you use that bandwidth(coz you dont purchase XP at all and you are not supposed to update). Why to waste that bandwidth. We can use the reserved bandwidth under QoS packet scheduler settings. That gives additional bandwidth and it works too. I and many other have tried this. 

You can read more about it *www.dslreports.com/faq/3688

Think about thinking someone else as a fool. Humans have prepared the technology and you know not a single human is perfect. So how are you expecting technology to work perfectly.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

timemachine said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I would like to tell you that technology fools technology. You can take Hyperthreading as an example( if you know what it is)
> 
> ...



lol

there are many tech in this world which are clarified fully and some are non-clarified fully....

the above u posted is of non-clarified category and the simple GPRS tech is fully clarified with no fault in its explanation............so dont blame me



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Pathik (Dec 11, 2007)

timemachine said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I would like to tell you that technology fools technology. You can take Hyperthreading as an example( if you know what it is)
> 
> ...



FYI this QoS hack is of no use to increase internet speeds.. It ll work only QoS enabled networks (in some cases LAN)..


----------



## timemachine (Dec 12, 2007)

I am not saying QoS can increase internet speeds, but some tweaks with this can increase the internet connection speed. I thought this forum does not deals with underground topics and so I do not posted the full technique here(as per the rules of forum).

Well you took me wrong. I was not into explaining the techniques of increasing the internet speed. My main point of concern was on the last line. You can fool computer anytime you want, it requires a great knowledge only. 

And @expertno1 : Everything is explained. Google it or ask it on some underground forums, you will get to know how it works. I am not into discussing the topic so as to maintain the integrity of forum. Sorry for that, you will have to find it yourself. And by the way i am  not blaming you, and if my words seemed like that i m really sorry. I just wanted to share something i knew about this. 


Thank you for commenting me


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 12, 2007)

timemachine said:
			
		

> You can fool computer anytime you want, it requires a great knowledge only.
> 
> 
> Thank you for commenting me


Dude 

Thanks for all of your response...........but the thing is different here........
here almighty is saying that his speeds are getting double to that of hardware capacity which is not possible........until and unless he has that much of speed carrier service ( as .EDGE) hardware and EDGE network availability too.
since he has 3230 in which EDGE is supported and he is getting speeds equal to EDGE then its sure he is on EDGE service ........

try to understand what i am wanting to say .........


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Dec 12, 2007)

@expertno.1

Bro... U r not wrong at all , but any bihar/jharkhand GPRS user can confirm that they never get EDGE speed ...

Even my cousins , friends never gets the speed above 6-7 kBps...

don know whats the reason behind it 

dere are lots of member from bihar/jharkhand in forum they can confirm abt the speed , and the EDGE or GPRS 

Bro, cc exe say anything but what abt the mail , in which they clearly wrote that, dere is no EDGE service they are providing ryte now...

BTW where are u from?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 12, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> @expertno.1
> 
> Bro... U r not wrong at all , but any bihar/jharkhand GPRS user can confirm that they never get EDGE speed ...
> 
> ...



hey tell me ........do your neighbours get the same speed ?

it might be possible that there is single EDGE tower
but only your 3230 is utilising it........
to use EDGE tower on other phones use filed test and change tower


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 13, 2007)

who said there is no edge in bihar..  wat do u think that airtel ne aise hi MO ka rate 99per months se 250 rs per month kar diya tha.  dude my hometown is bihar n my many freinds say they get edge there.  so no fightin.

but its really wierd that ur mobile is showin G instead of E ??


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> @expertno.1
> 
> Bro... U r not wrong at all , but any bihar/jharkhand GPRS user can confirm that they never get EDGE speed ...





			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> who said there is no edge in bihar.. wat do u think that airtel ne aise hi MO ka rate 99per months se 250 rs per month kar diya tha. dude my hometown is bihar n my many freinds say they get edge there. so no fightin.



See gotta fun2sh here..........an i know gaya and patna regions have edge bhai.....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Dec 13, 2007)

@fun2sh
Bro, kya 99 se 249 karne se GPRS se EDGE ho gaya ...
rental se EDGE ka kya connection hai???? West bengal me 249 se 499 kar diya to kya wahan EDGE se 3G dene laga 

rental se iska koi lena dena nahi...

as i already told that patna,gaya,ranchi and jamshedpur are EDGE enabled since 1 yr but not officialy, coz it already under testing...

And to let u know, one of my classmate is working with airtel confirmed me abt it...

anyway... if i am under EDGE as expertno.1 saying 
WHY I AM GETTING "G" SIGN 

instead of "E"????

first tell me abt it expertno1...

**Any airtel GPRS(EDGE) user from bihar/jharkhand please post ur speed here**


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> anyway... if i am under EDGE as expertno.1 saying
> WHY I AM GETTING "G" SIGN
> 
> instead of "E"????
> ...


seems to be prblem with ur set  

as you saying......
that other 3230 also getting that G instead of E

and 5700 getting G instead of E ......do ya get that same speed on 5700 too ? in your locality.........? dude you should get the same speed in 3-4Km range coz a tower has min this range.......

and DUDE ......fun2sh if from there and his friends has confirmed that some regions have EDGE.............got it ?





Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## almighty (Dec 13, 2007)

Bro
Am on EDGE 
OK now
happy !!!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 13, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gifnow dats called value for money...gr8 job buddy...lolz

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif yaha 3mb DW karne me 3 ghante lag jate hai netone par


----------



## timemachine (Dec 13, 2007)

Haan wo to hai
But Bhopal me airtel broadband kabhe kabhe pagal ho jata hai

gives 200+ or atleast 100 KBps sometimes for 1 or 2 hours LOLzzz 
i don't know how it happens but it benefits me.:roll:


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

timemachine said:
			
		

> Haan wo to hai
> But Bhopal me airtel broadband kabhe kabhe pagal ho jata hai
> 
> gives 200+ or atleast 100 KBps sometimes for 1 or 2 hours LOLzzz
> i don't know how it happens but it benefits me.:roll:



Airtel Broadband .........
what kbps conenction adn what value for money it has ?



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## arunks (Dec 13, 2007)

is NOP avialavle on airtel prepaid lifetime plan...

IS weekly airtel mobile office available..?/

if yes then how to get activated


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> is NOP avialavle on airtel prepaid lifetime plan...
> 
> IS weekly airtel mobile office available..?/
> 
> if yes then how to get activated




For first........its available on prepaid but for lifetime plan call CC
For second No


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## arunks (Dec 13, 2007)

hey but they are giving weekly 105 plan on postpaid


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> hey but they are giving weekly 105 plan on postpaid



Yep dude.....thats true.....but on prepaid there is no such service


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## timemachine (Dec 14, 2007)

Arey it is a 499 unlimited plan 64KBps
even i get scared when it goes upto that extent
will post the screenshot if it happened again.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 14, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> @fun2sh
> Bro, kya 99 se 249 karne se GPRS se EDGE ho gaya ...
> rental se EDGE ka kya connection hai???? West bengal me 249 se 499 kar diya to kya wahan EDGE se 3G dene laga
> 
> ...


thats wat i was tellin!! they increased the price coz they hav brought edge in bihar!


----------



## sandeep9796 (Dec 14, 2007)

well when i used ot use it mate then i had transferred total of 12gb in one month but then i changed my isp as many times in a month the service use to go down for a couple of days....

i thought i was the one waaat lagoo but u my frend r even better 

Hats off to u


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 14, 2007)

sandeep9796 said:
			
		

> well when i used ot use it mate then i had transferred total of 12gb in one month but then i changed my isp as many times in a month the service use to go down for a couple of days....
> 
> i thought i was the one waaat lagoo but u my frend r even better
> 
> Hats off to u


Thanks Bro.....and i think its the best service for people like us 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL ma download has crossed 35 gb now.........OMG

and now am getting upload speeds of 10 KB/s WOW !

see this

*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/12222.JPG


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## arunks (Dec 22, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> Yep dude.....thats true.....but on prepaid there is no such service
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...




expertno.1 and customer care told me that there is no such service of 105 weekly now on airtel prepaid..

But i thought lets try it..

and so i sent a msg to activate weekly service (as it was toll free no. so i took risk )

and wahwah it got activated..
and it has been many days for me using gprs thru weekly scheme..


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL..............airtel CC !!!!!!! they had told me the same thing.........

but i think weakly plan is costly bhai ....monthly plan is good for me.....

hope airtel provides here full EDGE network ...will get speeds of 24-28 KB/s then 

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## arunks (Dec 22, 2007)

I have edge here..

as whenver i connect it shows E sign on my edge supported mobile phone...


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

ok does N70 also shows E sign if in EDGE area ? .............coz i have got speeds upto 20 KB/s when i visited Delhi region but it didn't showed "E"

clear me 

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## arunks (Dec 22, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> ok does N70 also shows E sign if in EDGE area ? .............coz i have got speeds upto 20 KB/s when i visited Delhi region but it didn't showed "E"
> 
> clear me
> 
> ...



No n70 doesnot show E ... i was using gprs on other edge supported phone which showed E sign


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 22, 2007)

Whats NOP, sorry i don't know,
i asked CC he said NOP service carries a rental of 49/- Per month & 10paise per kB charge, you how can you down 15-20 GB everymonth?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> Whats NOP, sorry i don't know,
> i asked CC he said NOP service carries a rental of 49/- Per month & 10paise per kB charge, you how can you down 15-20 GB everymonth?



no problem dude ......NOP is net on phone service ...it is a short/small gprs service by airtel with 3mb download limit /day.....

About me.....i am using Airtel Mobile office .....which is charged /month (various charges from 175 to 395 in different region)....and is unlimited in bandwidth .....

Hope you got it

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 22, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> no problem dude ......NOP is net on phone service ...it is a short/small gprs service by airtel with 3mb download limit /day.....
> 
> About me.....i am using Airtel Mobile office .....which is charged /month (various charges from 175 to 395 in different region)....and is unlimited in bandwidth .....
> 
> ...


yep...but i activated NOP based your reply
but why 121 says i will be charge @10paise per KB?
and plus a monthly rental of 49/- rs?

airtel rajasthan circle


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 22, 2007)

After activating Reliance Smart GPRS on my N73 on dec 9th, I managed to download 118 MB till today. Its 303 PM unlimited. What I downloaded was through phone, without connecting to the computer and speed stays around 2.75 KB/s.

Buddy, how do you manage to download this much???  Even on my 256 kbps broadband, I have never crossed 35 GB. How long does your battery last?? Must have been dead by now  

Though, Reliance doesn't provide EDGE, but since last two days I am seeing an "E" below the network tower and speed rises to 5 KB/s. But it stays for for only a minute or two. 

Offy:

Expert No. 1, 
Where did you get that wallpaper? Its looking nice. Can you provide me a link or upload it somewhere.
I want it without that "thinkdigit banner"


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> After activating Reliance Smart GPRS on my N73 on dec 9th, I managed to download 118 MB till today. Its 303 PM unlimited. What I downloaded was through phone, without connecting to the computer and speed stays around 2.75 KB/s.
> 
> Buddy, how do you manage to download this much???  Even on my 256 kbps broadband, I have never crossed 35 GB. How long does your battery last?? Must have been dead by now
> 
> ...


1. Airtel GPRS provides speeds from 6-7 KB/s always so its possible to load such huge amout of data .

2. My phone is always in charge.....since battery is 1 year old....no problem even if it gets bad..... will get a new one soon when its dead....btw i have emergency phone charger too ......i can charge ma cell with single AA battery .........so no problem outsides too.even if having bogus battery ...

*3. It happens sometimes.........but its not true....in train...sometimes you would even see a 3G sign....but 3g is not available in india....
its just a typical banging from your cell.....

*4. enjoy ....
    here at the site *www.tune-up.com/contest/


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys is airtel edge service available in mumbai?
I asked CC,they told me its unavailable.I stay in dadar.


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanx Expert No.1,
Got it.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> No n70 doesnot show E ... i was using gprs on other edge supported phone which showed E sign


Dude ....am telling that N70 is also an EDGE enabled phone but does it show "E" in edge area ?



			
				Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Thanx Expert No.1,
> Got it.



Anytime Bro 



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## dead (May 20, 2008)

what about nop service in rajasthan ? is it there ? asked cc they told they donno !


----------



## Dipen01 (May 20, 2008)

I used to download 1.2GB/day on Airterl GPRS when i didnt have Tata/Hathway  Avg speeds of 26-28Kbps..


----------



## CadCrazy (May 21, 2008)

Bumping old thread. Reported --


----------

